# Athens 300 target colors...help me pick them



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

no orange faded to black? :confused2:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I voted 8, but they all look really good :thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BOHO said:


> no orange faded to black? :confused2:


OOPS....

that one is automatic..sorry.

Orange to Blk fade will be offered...its our favorite.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

o really like black/ green colors on bows so i picked 12


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

#2 is a sweet looking color!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

by the way these are all 34 ATA risers...not the 37


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

In no particular order,

2,4,6,8, and 10.

-Steve


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> o really like black/ green colors on bows so i picked 12


I think Rodney said right to left so the Green would be #1...


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

pointndog said:


> I think Rodney said right to left so the Green would be #1...


Oops, I went left to right and chose 8 thinking I was choosing the dark blue one :embara:


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

i feel okay saying this but the shiny pink or is that salmon is catching my eye, but the orange to blk might be my top choice


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

the ones I really like are 2,3,11,10,9


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> from right to left
> 
> We are going to pick 5 for 2010... so lets hear it.
> 
> 1-12


My 5 favorites in order.

1 hands down, 5, Orange fade, 3, 12, 10


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

2,7,8,12 

I love 2


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

My five are 1,2,6,8, and 12

Of course the orange/black also.......
Orange/black would have bumped out No.6 if I had to bump one.....


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

1, 3, 5, 10 & 12

They are all pretty sweet though:thumbs_up


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

What is #2 called?
I have an all black one on order........and was thinking orange/fade to black.....but.........now Im really thinking of going with #2!


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

#11 Gotta have that gunmetal gray!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

1,2,4,8,10 :shade:... of course orange fade and auto vote for camo fade :darkbeer:


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

1,2,5,8,12 are my favorites.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I voted #8, I really like the Dark Blue!


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

I went left to right too.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok I am the giant idiot..its LEFT to RIGHT....goodness gracious its been one of those day!!! 

No wonder I cant kill a buck.


with 1 being the silver and 12 being the Dk green


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Ok I am the giant idiot..its LEFT to RIGHT....goodness gracious its been one of those day!!!
> 
> No wonder I cant kill a buck.
> 
> ...


Good!!!! I went that way, and was thinking I was the big dummy

I'm still a big dummy, but at least I feel better


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

1, 2, 4, 8, & 12!!!

These bows are going to look sweet!!!


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

1, 2, 4, 7, and 12...ohh yeah and the orange fade to black!


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

1 and 2 look really sharp...looking great guys. can't wait to get my hand on one of these bows! :thumbs_up


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> My 5 favorites in order.
> 
> 1 hands down, 5, Orange fade, 3, 12, 10



Mine are right to left. LOL


----------



## Blood Bath2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, 1, 2, 4, 6 and 12


----------



## Bohica (Jul 6, 2009)

2,4,8,12, and Orange. 
Looks like I went with the darker versions.


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

1,2,5,10,11 would be correct. . I went the wrong direction on the poll though.:left: I ordered the gunmetal gray exceed already. But they all look great.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Ok I am the giant idiot..its LEFT to RIGHT....goodness gracious its been one of those day!!!
> 
> No wonder I cant kill a buck.
> 
> ...


Thats the way I voted good thing I cant read!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

This will be an option.

The riser only...the limb graphics were special (this is our engineers bow)


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> This will be an option.
> 
> The riser only...the limb graphics were special (this is our engineers bow)



WOW!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> This will be an option.
> 
> The riser only...the limb graphics were special (this is our engineers bow)


Hands down this beats all the others.


----------



## KS3DER (Jan 25, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> This will be an option.
> 
> The riser only...the limb graphics were special (this is our engineers bow)


 looks good, 6 colors for 2010 then ?


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

1, 2, 5, 6, 8 :darkbeer:


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome colors!!! I chose 1,2,4,8,and 12, but orange faded to black is my numero uno!! I am so glad I have not placed my order yet, now I know which one to order. Athens Archery a company that listens to its customer!:thumbs_up


----------



## j_forbus22 (Oct 11, 2005)

1,2,4,8,12 for me.I would love to get that red fade.


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*colors*

all black
orange to black
#2
#4
#12


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)

i put my vote in . like the orange one the best


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll just be happy with a solid black one Rodney.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

KS3DER said:


> looks good, 6 colors for 2010 then ?


yes..

:thumbs_up


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm really liking 1,2, and 4. 8 and 12 are also nice. 
If I get an eXceed 300 I'm gonna have a tough time deciding on which color.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

1,2,8 those are some sweet colors


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

#8 is pretty sweet, i've always liked blue bows


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

introverted said:


> #8 is pretty sweet, i've always liked blue bows


Me too! That bow is calling my name!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

ya need a pink for the ladies. but it won't finish in the top five.

I'd like to have one with a dark blue riser (no fade) Yellow limb pockets and cams, blue drawstops and a yellow blue sting. I'm a WVU fanatic


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet bow all it needs is a little purple!!!!! lol!:loco:


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

My wife wants purple too.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Alright!!!! Amanda wants pink and purple to be offered, so guess what we will do...:thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

How bout a gun metal gray.......


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Okie101 said:


> How bout a gun metal gray.......


Gun Metal is 2nd from the left and yes we are doing it.


Here is what we came up with at the meeting.

Gun Metal
Red
Royal Blue
Emerald green
Purple
pink
Orange
Silver

Those are all custom anodized (non glare) finish. they will come with a grey limb decal and grey and blk strings.

The standard 300 will be solid black and come with Orange and Black strings

We will also affer a solid White powdercoat 300 with Orange limb decal


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Good. 1 and 2 are my favorite...went colorblind for a little while


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Aren't those cams missing some aluminum???



rodney482 said:


> This will be an option.
> 
> The riser only...the limb graphics were special (this is our engineers bow)


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

29innovator70 said:


> Aren't those cams missing some aluminum???


Those are Gen II cams.

We now use GenIII cams...


We just improved them a little. They are stronger>

All the bows we have shipped within the last 4-5 months has the new cams on them.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

29innovator70 said:


> Aren't those cams missing some aluminum???


Those are Gen II cams.

We now use GenIII cams...


We just improved them a little. They are stronger

All the bows we have shipped within the last 4-5 months has the Gen III cams.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> from right to left
> 
> We are going to pick 5 for 2010... so lets hear it.
> 
> 1-12





rodney482 said:


> Gun Metal is 2nd from the left and yes we are doing it.
> 
> 
> Here is what we came up with at the meeting.
> ...


Which one is Royal Blue(light or dark) and which one is Emerald green(light or dark)?


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Glad you picked purple, wife was going to be upset if she couldn't get that color.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> Which one is Royal Blue(light or dark) and which one is Emerald green(light or dark)?


I think both of those are dark.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> Which one is Royal Blue(light or dark) and which one is Emerald green(light or dark)?


the darker blue is the royal


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> the darker blue is the royal


What about Emerald Green? The lighter or darker one?

Sorry....Pink is pink and green is green to me....Regardless of the shade I just call them pink and green.  Just a typical man I guess.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> What about Emerald Green? The lighter or darker one?
> 
> Sorry....Pink is pink and green is green to me....Regardless of the shade I just call them pink and green.  Just a typical man I guess.


it is the darker green.


We are kind of nontypical:thumbs_up


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

My vote would be from left to right 1, 2, 4, 8 and 12. I really like the 2nd one (gun metal).


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Man.........I really wished you would've picked the yellow.:sad:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bigdogarcher said:


> Man.........I really wished you would've picked the yellow.:sad:


my idea was just 3 colors...

maybe yellow will be a choice in 2011


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> it is the darker green.
> 
> 
> We are kind of nontypical:thumbs_up


Well I am typical as I don't know the difference BUT, I am nontypical.

I am ordering PURPLE. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up Should be sweet. I am going to hook it up with some purple a flo green strings with purple serving....a 12" 17oz B-Stinger all black with purple fusion wrap. :teeth:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> my idea was just 3 colors...
> 
> maybe yellow will be a choice in 2011


Out at worlds there sales pitch was 100 colors.


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

countryboy173 said:


> Hands down this beats all the others.


that one and 6,8,11,12....... the one pictured is awesome!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bigdogarcher said:


> Out at worlds there sales pitch was 100 colors.


Actually we have a little over 100 colors but your not getting them all offered in the same year.

You can get them through the custom shop but its expensive, because when we have them done its 5 at a time.

When we just have 1 done the company charges us about 3x what it is normally.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

*target colors*

Rodney 
The Engineers bow has to be #1 
All others one will be #2


----------

